# Stratosphere 2 Section?



## somkun

I know the strat and the strat2 are very similar, so I was wondering if strat2 stuff would go in this section (like the d2/d2g/r2d2 section) or if there will be a new one?


----------



## daventodd

I've looked on XDA and a few other android sites and frankly, there isn't much to post/read. Once the developement picks up a bit, I'm sure there will be a section for the Strat2.


----------



## me7ro

daventodd said:


> I've looked on XDA and a few other android sites and frankly, there isn't much to post/read. Once the developement picks up a bit, I'm sure there will be a section for the Strat2.


I do own Stratosphere 2 and checking all the sites every day because I can't find a way still to get it working in my country....hope some day...soon.. will work with it!


----------



## DemoManMLS

The sad thing is that the Stratosphere 2 isn't going to really get any development for it. It's a pretty nice device even if its spec wise a year behind the curve compared to what's out now. The vast majority of people that are getting the Stratosphere 2 is much like the first one - in other words people who couldn't know what rooting is if their life depended on it and probably only got the device either because they badly want something that's 4G LTE with a slider or... they got it for cheap/free on contract.


----------



## daventodd

DemoManMLS said:


> The sad thing is that the Stratosphere 2 isn't going to really get any development for it. It's a pretty nice device even if its spec wise a year behind the curve compared to what's out now. The vast majority of people that are getting the Stratosphere 2 is much like the first one - in other words people who couldn't know what rooting is if their life depended on it and probably only got the device either because they badly want something that's 4G LTE with a slider or... they got it for cheap/free on contract.


Thank god I won't be one of those people again. Lol


----------



## Tjrssibelle

daventodd said:


> Thank god I won't be one of those people again. Lol


Same here Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somkun

Say someone with a BS in CS was curious about doing dev for the Strat 2, where would he start?


----------



## vermillion1

somkun said:


> Say someone with a BS in CS was curious about doing dev for the Strat 2, where would he start?


I'm also very interested in any advice in this area. I believe what we have to do is recompile the kernel with the sources available from Samsung (these are easily downloadable) and include a modified initramfs in the resulting zImage file that makes adb insecure (root by default). At least I believe this is what was done to root the Stratosphere 1. I think that both these phones should be flashable with the heimdall tool. I was able to compile the sources from Samsung without too much trouble but then I was stuck because I wasn't sure how to get the original initramfs to modify and/or add to the zImage. Since there is no "stock" binary of the kernel released at all, I don't want to risk flashing the zImage file I made (unsure if it even has an initramfs image in it) since if it was unbootable there would be no known good kernel to fall back on. Hopefully one of the people involved in root/compiling kernels for the original Stratosphere will have some more specific advice.


----------



## vermillion1

In case anyone is still trying to root a Stratosphere 2, I made a rooted system tar that you can flash with odin based on the 4.1.2 MA3 release with the help of some people over in xda-developers (linked here). As far as I can tell though, there isn't a good solution to replace the stock recovery image, yet.

https://mega.co.nz/#...C0o_39HQyqwlWSs
Just unzip this file, install the adb USB drivers, launch odin (I used 3.07), check PDA and select the included .tar file to flash.


----------



## kreek

vermillion1 said:


> In case anyone is still trying to root a Stratosphere 2, I made a rooted system tar that you can flash with odin based on the 4.1.2 MA3 release with the help of some people over in xda-developers (linked here). As far as I can tell though, there isn't a good solution to replace the stock recovery image, yet.
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#...C0o_39HQyqwlWSs
> Just unzip this file, install the adb USB drivers, launch odin (I used 3.07), check PDA and select the included .tar file to flash.


Hi vermillion1, can you pls provide a link to the stock android ICS for this device so that if we encounter any problems we can then revert to that.
I am so excited and want to try this right now but since this is new and all some precautions shd be taken.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kreek

Hi there i tried this and does not seem to work. My phone is currently stuck after the samsung logo comes up and the sound plays. I did exactly what was asked. Everything worked fine with odin. Kindly give some tips on anything that can help


----------



## kreek

Hi there again. I got to know why this ddn work on my phone. My boot loader is still locked.



> PRODUCT NAME: SCH-I415
> CUSTOM BINARY DOWNLOAD: NO
> CURRENT BINARY: Samsung Official
> QUALCOMM SECUREBOOT: ENABLE


The above is what i get in download mode. What do they need to be before its safe to do the flash.Also kindly suggest to me how i can either unlock the bootloader or revert back to my old ICS. Thx


----------

